# Crossing at Lukeville from the North



## ericurmudgeon (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi all,
We (with our dog) will be heading south from Vancouver in a week. In past years we have crossed at Nogales but are thinking of Lukeville this year. Would very much appreciate any input tips, advice on using this crossing. Gracias!


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

This is a small quiet border crossing. Maybe busier on Friday afternoons and Sunday evenings cause Puerto Penasco is a very popular weekend get away for Phoenix and Tuscon. Hit it Tues-Thurs...there is hardly ever any wait at all. Be sure you have your dog's paperwork and you should slide right thru. Have fun.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

There is a checkpoint about 20 miles east of Lukeville where you used to get the FMM&TIP but now I have heard you only get the FMM there and the TIP is obtained at the new Customs /Immigration checkpoint just west of Caborca...


----------

